# repro front bumper



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Got a repro front bumper from Ames today, the chrome looks excellent! It is chromed front and back. I here "they" are buying the bumpers over seas but chroming them in the USA now. I guess I will need a bigger bed......:rofl:

1st pic-inside 2nd pic-outside


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

You will be alright til you get the rest of the car in there......... ...JB.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks really good, Eric. I was hesitating on buying a repop rear bumper for the '65, but if they look like your front does, maybe I will, as opposed to going with an expensive re-chrome.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Got a repro front bumper from Ames today, the chrome looks excellent! It is chromed front and back. I here "they" are buying the bumpers over seas but chroming them in the USA now. I guess I will need a bigger bed......:rofl:
> 
> 1st pic-inside 2nd pic-outside



If that's not the guest room, wifey will be pissed..........Bumper looks good.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, you are all correct!:rofl: I have an original front bumper in a chrome shop, it should be back within a week. I will do a comparison and post results!!:cheers


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes, you are all correct!:rofl: I have an original front bumper in a chrome shop, it should be back within a week. I will do a comparison and post results!!:cheers


Where's the smiley with the popcorn when I need him??

Very interested in your comparison. A buddy of mine bought the Ames bumpers for his '67 Firebird, VERY nice.

Keep us posted....
Jeff


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

<=== this one?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks in advance for posting a comparison photo, Eric. Nothing wrong with totally useful information!!!! After we decide which bumper is better, we can put the matter to bed!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im glad the chrome looks good, hope it fits well.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That makes for one awesome headboard!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just picked the original replated one up at the shop.......will unwrap and photograph.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

..........aaaaand break to commercial!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is....... The original bumper re-chromed. Quality of plating looks excellent. Turnaround time = 8 weeks. A couple MINOR flaws where bumper was jigged , a dent fixed, and ground smooth...very minor, I had to look for them. Price for rechrome= $425 Don's East Coast Restoration. 
The Ames repro......very smooth finish. A bit lighter weight wise. A very nice part. I can't comment on the fit cause I haven't installed it yet . PRICE= $359+ $40 shipping= $399 I am very pleased with both parts. Eric


----------

